# Aquasuite 2017 Lizenz?



## MusicX123 (12. Februar 2017)

Servus,
wollte gerade meine Aquasuite 2016-4 updaten auf 2017-1.3.  Jetzt kommt dass ich eine Lizenz erwerben muss?! WHAT? Es gibt ne Lizenz für die Aquasuite??? Kann mich da mal einer aufklären?

Danke


----------



## claster17 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aquasuite 2017 Lizenz?`*

Siehe hier:
https://forum.aquacomputer.de/wasserk-hlung/107394-neu-aquasuite-lizenzsystem/?fa693dd9


----------



## Thor76 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aquasuite 2017 Lizenz?`*

Neu: aquasuite Lizenzsystem - Wasserkuhlung - Aqua Computer Forum

Ist jetzt neu ab Version 2017. Wenn du Geräte von Aquacomputer hast, kann es sein, daß du dadurch schon eine Lizenz für die 2017 Version hast. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sent via mobile device


----------



## SpatteL (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aquasuite 2017 Lizenz?`*

Hättest nur den Titel deines Threads bei Google eingegeben müssen und du hättest deine Antwort gehabt.


----------



## chaotium (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aquasuite 2017 Lizenz?`*

Wenn du ein Aquaero hast, dann haste zugriff auf die 2017 Version


----------



## SpatteL (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aquasuite 2017 Lizenz?`*

Nicht zwangsläufig.
Beim LT und PRO bekommt man die nur, wenn diese eine Laufzeit von weniger als 90 Tagen haben.
Siehe Thread im aquacomputer Forum, den Thor76 verlinkt hat.


----------



## Thor76 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aquasuite 2017 Lizenz?`*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Wenn du ein Aquaero hast, dann haste zugriff auf die 2017 Version


Aber nur wenn du die XT Version hast oder die PRO/LT Version weniger als 90 Tage Laufzeit haben. 

sent via mobile device


----------



## MusicX123 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aquasuite 2017 Lizenz?`*

Geht um meine Aquastream XT ULTRA. Also verständlich dass es eingeführt wird für ALTGeräte, aber für eine 90€ Pumpe von 2015 kein Support mehr zu machen ist eine Frechheit!!! Also wird man gezwungen jetzt Lizenz zu kaufen oder mit der alten Software zufrieden geben  Trauriger schritt finde ich!


----------



## Olstyle (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aquasuite 2017 Lizenz?`*

Es gibt keine bekannten Fehler in der alten SW, also auch Nichts was im Sinne des Produktsupports den Anspruch auf eine neue SW-Version rechtfertigen würde.
Natürlich wäre es cool auch die neueste Version "geschenkt" zu bekommen, aber einen Anspruch sehe ich da wirklich nicht.


----------



## MusicX123 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aquasuite 2017 Lizenz?`*

Also bei manchen Premiumprodukte die ~100€ oder mehr kosten gibt es oftmals lebenslange Lizenz für die Software (nicht Support!). z.B. bei Windows XP wird rum geheult weil nach 13 Jahren der Support eingestellt wird obwohl schon vier (Vista, 7, 8 und 10) neuere Versionen draußen sind. Finde die Lösung wie sie es jetzt gemacht haben nicht Kundenfreundlich!


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aquasuite 2017 Lizenz?`*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Es gibt keine bekannten Fehler in der alten SW, also auch Nichts was im Sinne des Produktsupports den Anspruch auf eine neue SW-Version rechtfertigen würde.
> Natürlich wäre es cool auch die neueste Version "geschenkt" zu bekommen, aber einen Anspruch sehe ich da wirklich nicht.



Das problem ist wenn sich Aquatuning wieder dazu entscheidet es verpflichtend zu machen.
Man hat ja auch keine Notwendigkeit die SW aufzurüsten - ich habe bis vor einiger zeit die Aquasuite 2014 benutzt, denn die war bei meiner Pumpe dabei und lief tadellos.

Irgendwann kam dann ein künstliches "ja ne das geht so nicht du musst jetzt die 2016er nehmen die 2014er funktioniert nicht mehr".
Zähneknirschend hab ich also die 2016 installiert, alles wieder neu eingestellt und hab jetzt die gleiche Funktionalität nur mit mehr Blingbling und Ressourcenverbrauch - die Aquasuite hat nach 8 Stunden System-on-time schon fast 30 Minuten Rechenzeit verbraucht! Minimiert beim nictstun! Das ist mehr als der svchost, der explorer, das Antivirusprogramm, der netspeedmonitor, MSI Afterburner, Steelengine, Outlook und CoreTemp zusammen!!
 Super.

Wenn da jetzt wieder kommt irgendwann nö du musst jetzt 2017 benutzen und dann noch ne Lizenz haben... sorry, dann verkaufe ich meine ASXT und kaufe mir ne andere Pumpe ohne den ganzen Schrott.


----------



## MusicX123 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aquasuite 2017 Lizenz?`*

Das ist es ja auch noch, die Software verbraucht Rechenressourcen ohne ende. Geschweige denn an RAM. Jetzt hab ich 2016-5.3 installiert und der AquacomuputerService verbraucht dauerhaft 50%CPU-Last! Was is das für eine kacke jetzt!!! 
Ich bekomm grad nen Hals und bin am überlegen ne Laing DDC zu kaufen!


----------



## DARPA (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aquasuite 2017 Lizenz?`*

Hmm, also die 2017-1.3 verbraucht bei mir max. 150 MB RAM (Aquasuite + Aqua Computer Service). CPU Last völlig vernachlässigbar (ca. 1% bei 6700K).


----------



## MusicX123 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aquasuite 2017 Lizenz?`*



DARPA schrieb:


> Hmm, also die 2017-1.3 verbraucht bei mir max. 150 MB (Aquasuite + Aqua Computer Service). CPU Last völlig vernachlässigbar (ca. 1% bei 6700K).


nach einem Neustart der Software verbraucht sie jetzt 180-200MB und 0-1% Last. Aber warum der Service nach der installtion 50% dauerhaft verbraucht is auch wieder so ne Sache


----------



## leon676 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aquasuite 2017 Lizenz?`*

Also prinzipiell stimme ich dir absolut zu, dass es echt nicht gut ist, wie der Softwaresupport gestaltet ist. Es handelt sich bei den Produkten von AC zumeist um Premiumprodukte für die man auch premium mäßig bezahlen soll und ein großer Punkt dieser Produkte ist nun mal die geniale Software (Userinterface).
Zu sagen, dass man den Softwaresupport einstellt stört zwar nicht die Funktionalität, ist bei Produkten dieser Preisklasse aber auch nicht die ganz feine Art.
Finde die ganze Support Sache aber generell ein Thema, welches in der Wakü Branche eher mäßig klappt. 
Bei Aquacomputer stört diese Softwaresache natürlich, aber auch das extra kaufen von Betriebsnotwendigen Kabeln (Durchflusssensor) spricht nicht unbedingt für ein Unternehmen mit diesem Qualitäts- und Preisanspruch.
Bei anderen Anbietern sieht das ganze momentan ja auch nicht viel besser aus. Alphacool z.B. nutzt User quasi als Beta-Tester (Kühler und Pumpe). Aber ich will mich jetzt nicht zu sehr aufregen, dafür ist das glaube ich der falsche Ort...


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aquasuite 2017 Lizenz?`*

Ich würde nicht mal Softwaresupport verlangen abseits von ggf. einem Update damit ein neues betriebssystem unterstützt wird oder sowas.
Einfach eine funktionierende kleine Software beilegen und das wars, ich wäre zufrieden.
Was extrem nervt ist lediglich, dass man funktionierende Software künstlich unbrauchbar macht obwohl es dafür keinerlei technische Gründe (sondern nur politische) gibt - sowas geht gar nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aquasuite 2017 Lizenz?`*

Zum Resourcenverbrauch:
Warum lässt man die SW überhaupt mitlaufen? Ist die Steuerung ein mal eingestellt läuft doch alles auf der HW.

Zu "lebenslange Lizenz": Jeder Kunde hat eine lebenslange Lizenz für Version 2016. Oder zum Windows Vergleich: XP-Kunden haben auch kein Win7 geschenkt bekommen. Natürlich wäre es beschissen wenn AC selbige nicht mehr verfügbar macht. Aktuell ist aber Nichts dergleichen absehbar, also sehe ich auch noch keinen Grund Kritik walten zu lassen.
Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach zu sehr mCubed geschädigt, die letzte SW war für Vista und hat den Alphazustand nie verlassen (läuft aber auch noch mit Win10).


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aquasuite 2017 Lizenz?`*

Ursprünglich aufgrund von Alarmfunktionen (wenn man seinem neuen System noch nicht wirklich traut), später aufgrund allerlei Experimente die ein Nerd so treibt mit ner WaKü (verschiedene Lasten bei verschiedenen Raumtemperaturen und Durchflüssen, Manuell an-/abschaltbaren Lüftern, Spielereien mit passivem MoRa usw. ... ) und seitdem wohl aus Gewohnheit bzw. Faulheit. 

Aber es stimmt, man braucht sie an sich nicht wirklich.


----------



## MusicX123 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aquasuite 2017 Lizenz?`*

also ich hab meine Wassertemp., Pumpendrehzahl und Lüfterdrehzahl gerne aufm zweit Bildschirm im Auge. 



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das problem ist wenn sich Aquatuning wieder dazu entscheidet es verpflichtend zu machen.
> Man hat ja auch keine Notwendigkeit die SW aufzurüsten - ich habe bis vor einiger zeit die Aquasuite 2014 benutzt, denn die war bei meiner Pumpe dabei und lief tadellos.
> 
> Irgendwann kam dann ein künstliches "ja ne das geht so nicht du musst jetzt die 2016er nehmen die 2014er funktioniert nicht mehr".


Da hast ein Beispiel dass nach 2 Jahren schluss ist. Dann warten wir mal auf 2018/2019 dass die Aquasuite 2016 nicht mehr funktioniert. Sehe das Problem auch bei einem neuen Betriebssystem.

Premiumprodukte heißt halt nicht gleich Premiumkundenfreundlichkeit!


----------



## iAcki (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aquasuite 2017 Lizenz?`*

Hi,

eins vorweg, ich bin persönlich auch nicht ganz mit dem Support von AC zufrieden. Hatte jetzt zwei Punkte bei denen ich mich ziemlich im Regen stehen gelassen fühlte, bzw. mehr oder weniger ne "pampige" Antwort bekommen habe, so frei nach dem Motto: Stell dich nicht an, läuft doch wie gewollt?!!! Bin auch nicht der Erste, bei dem der Support das Problem auf den Anwender schiebt, aber nun genug davon.

Womit ich aber übereinstimme, Softwareentwicklung kostet wahnsinnig Ressourcen und jeder der mal versucht hat in Excel was "zu programmieren", kann vielleicht nur im entferntesten ahnen, welche Probleme Software machen kann und diese dann auch noch auf unterschiedlichen PCs zum Laufen zu bekommen, aaaarghh. Denn jeder PC ist anders und manche gleichen wirklich einer Müllhalde, hier und da mal was installiert, Treiber-Laichen usw. Da jedes Programm dann den PC beeinflusst und auch Software anderer, kann ich es schon verstehen, das AC nun sagt: Ihr wollt Neues, Erweiterungen und Bugfixes? Dann bitte unterstützt das auch! 
Ich selbst darf mich Softwareentwickler nennen und mich nervt es unfassbar, das im Internet sowieso alles kostenlos sein muss und wenn die ******* dann nicht geht, dann bitte auch kostenlos helfen! Kann ja nicht so schwer sein der Scheiß oder schwitzt ein Programmierer bei der Arbeit? Im Gegenzug bekommt der Möbelpacker Futter in den Rachen geschmissen und Trinkgeld. Naja, ich will jetzt diese Zunft nicht verunglimpfen, aber nur weil es nicht schwer aussieht, muss es das nicht auch sein? Und wenn ihr keine Updates braucht, dann braucht ihr auch keine Lizenz, gooaanz easy. 
Und wegen Zwangsupdate, der Betriebssystemkern von Win10 ist relativ stabil, denke nicht, dass da in 5 Jahren was kommt, dass die AS nicht mehr läuft. Und wenn man nun bedenkt, dass es einen Kompatibilitätsmodus gibt, auch in Win10, sollte das OS wohl keine Ausrede mehr sein. 

Wie gesagt, ich möchte nicht meckern oder jemanden auf den Schlips treten, dafür ist die Community hier viel zu cool. Lediglich eine Lanze brechen, bzw. um es etwas Verständis würde ich euch bitten. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aquasuite 2017 Lizenz?`*

Dass eine solche Softwareentwicklung irre viel Ressourcen frisst ist ganz klar. Ich würde hier auch niemals einen Vorwurf machen wenn eine solche Software hier und da nen Bug hat (hat sie ja, beispielsweise erkennt die Software bei jedem vielleicht 10. Start die Pumpe nicht und ähnliches). Da trittst du sicher niemandem auf die Füße. 

Wie gesagt das einzige was massiv stört ist dass man wenn eine neue version kommt die Kunden künstlich dazu zwingt sie zu benutzen indem man die alte unbrauchbar macht. Das wäre noch verständlich, wenn die alte Software tatsächlich gefährlich wäre (macht Hardware kaputt oder öffnet große Sicherheitslücken zum System oder ähnliches), aber hier gabs meines Wissens nichts dergleichen, man wollte nur die neue Version pushen. Das ist gerade noch so verschmerzbar weil es zwar Arbeit ist umzusteigen aber es zumindest kostenlos war - wenn die Nummer mit Mehrkosten für Lizenzen oder ähnliches gekommen wäre hätte ich die Software niemals installiert - und wenn nötig eher die Pumpe ersetzt.

Es gab einen riesen Shitstorm als Microsoft Win10 extrem aggressiv vermarktet hatte - aber so wie hier haben sies nicht getan: Sie haben nicht alle Versionen vor 10 künstlich unbrauchbar gemacht und nur einen Text gezeigt "Jetzt (kostenlos) auf Win10 wechseln, ihr Windows funktioniert nicht mehr". Da hätte die Bude gebrannt...


----------



## leon676 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aquasuite 2017 Lizenz?`*

Ich bin mir auch durchaus der Tatsache bewusst, dass die Entwicklung irre Ressourcen kostet und von daher nicht gratis angeboten werden kann. Aber gratis verlangt hier ja auch keiner, da jeder der Zugriff auf diese Software hat vorher ein Produkt von AC gekauft hat, welches zumindest einen Teilzugang (weiß nicht, wie es beim Poweradjust z.b. genau ist) oder im Falle des Aquaero einen kompletten Zugang zur Software "garantiert". Im Falle des 5 Lt verstehe ich ja sogar noch, dass man hier sagt es gibt keine Version nachgeliefert, da man hier versucht hat ein Budget Produkt und kein absolutes Premium Produkt zu liefern. Ansonsten halte ich es für Produkte mit dem Anspruch den AC auch mit dem Preis vermittelt durchaus für angemessen die Lebensspanne eines Produktes auch die dazu passende Software immer auf dem aktuellsten Stand zu haben. Gerade beim Aquaero 6lt verlangt man 100€ nur für die Steuerung ohne irgendwelche Sensoren (wobei ja auch nur die AC offiziell unterstützt werden), man spielt also im Bereich Lüftersteuerung wirklich im High end Segment und da gehört für mich wie gesagt auch der genannte Softwaresupport zu. 
Von anderen Themen, wie dem Support oder auch dem nicht mitliefern von Kabeln mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## MusicX123 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aquasuite 2017 Lizenz?`*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Dass eine solche Softwareentwicklung irre viel Ressourcen frisst ist ganz klar. Ich würde hier auch niemals einen Vorwurf machen wenn eine solche Software hier und da nen Bug hat (hat sie ja, beispielsweise erkennt die Software bei jedem vielleicht 10. Start die Pumpe nicht und ähnliches). Da trittst du sicher niemandem auf die Füße.


Ach gut dann bin ich nicht der einzigste der seinen PC neu starten muss. Bei mir ist es glaub sogar jedes 5-7mal -.- Manchmal muss ich sogar kein Neustart machen sondern Herunterfahren und dann neu einschalten damit sie erkannt wird 

Softwareentwicklung kostet viel Ressourcen das stimmt! Aber ich denke ein Softwareentwickler verdient definitiv mehr Geld als ein Möbelpacker, da geb ich dem Möblepacker der ca. 1600€ netto für die Familie hat doch lieber 5€ Trinkgeld. Aber ich glaub das schweift jetzt vom Thema ab


----------



## HighGrow22 (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aquasuite 2017 Lizenz?`*



MusicX123 schrieb:


> Ach gut dann bin ich nicht der einzigste der seinen PC neu starten muss. Bei mir ist es glaub sogar jedes 5-7mal -.- Manchmal muss ich sogar kein Neustart machen sondern Herunterfahren und dann neu einschalten damit sie erkannt wird
> 
> Softwareentwicklung kostet viel Ressourcen das stimmt! Aber ich denke ein Softwareentwickler verdient definitiv mehr Geld als ein Möbelpacker, da geb ich dem Möblepacker der ca. 1600€ netto für die Familie hat doch lieber 5€ Trinkgeld. Aber ich glaub das schweift jetzt vom Thema ab




das ganze könntet ihr evtl umgehen indem ihr die software zeitverzögert startet nachdem alle treiber ordnungsgemäß geladen wurden. 
hatte das kleine problem auch und konnte es so einfach beheben 
einfach mal ausprobieren


----------



## Bummsbirne (13. Februar 2017)

Lest euch einfach den Thread hier bei Aquacomputer durch und gut is
Neu: aquasuite Lizenzsystem - Wasserkuhlung - Aqua Computer Forum

Ich finde das Lizenzmodell vollkommen in Ordnung. 

Wenn ich mir ne Software wie zB Acdsee 8 kaufe erhalte ich Support in Form von Patches. Kommt aber die Version 9 raus , dann ist nichts mehr mit Patches etc. Das ist doch ganz normal. Ich beschwere mich mit meinem alten Galaxy S3 ja auch nicht, dass die vom Samsung kein passendes aktuelles Android Update fürs s3 rausbringen.

Ihr konntet bisher eure Pumpen etc immer nutzen und könnt es auch weiterhin. Ihr habt ne Pumpe gekauft und habt auch den vollen versprochenen Leistungsumfang geliefert bekommen. Es funktioniert alles. 

 Guckt euch mal im AC die ganzen Threads mit angeblichen Aquasuite Fehlern an. Zu 80% liegt es am Anwender, dass etwas nicht funktioniert. Und genau deshalb ist das Lizenzsystem auch eingeführt worden. Weil zu viele Deppen es nicht auf die Reihe gekriegt haben zu überlegen, die Anleitung zu lesen , zu faul waren oder Google zu fragen. Es wurde für allen möglichen Kleinschei s s ne Supportanfrage/Thread erstellt. Das ist der Grund des eingeführten Lizenzsystems. Man muss die immer mehr werdenden Supportkosten irgendwie wieder reinholen. Und das mit einem mehr als gerechten Lizenzsystem.

Denkt einfach nochmal drüber nach.


----------



## iAcki (13. Februar 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wie gesagt das einzige was massiv stört ist dass man wenn eine neue version kommt die Kunden künstlich dazu zwingt sie zu benutzen indem man die alte unbrauchbar macht.



Ich kenn die AS noch nicht so lange, daher nun die Frage, was wurde gemacht, dass die Alte nicht mehr läuft?



MusicX123 schrieb:


> Softwareentwicklung kostet viel Ressourcen das stimmt! Aber ich denke ein Softwareentwickler verdient definitiv mehr Geld als ein Möbelpacker, da geb ich dem Möblepacker der ca. 1600€ netto für die Familie hat doch lieber 5€ Trinkgeld.



Hmm, das ist nicht das was ich meine, liegt aber auch an mir, ich kann mich echt schwer verständlich ausdrücken. 
Es geht nicht um das Geld/Wert, es geht um die Anerkennung einer Leistung, bzw. das Verlangen zur "Nacherfüllung/Unterstützung". Vielleicht anders ..... Ich bleib mal beim Möbelpacker .... Der Möbelpacker nimmt deine Sachen und bringt sie von A nach B. Dann wird geschaut ob alles passt und ggf. nachjustiert. Fertig! Macht 800 Mark .... 

AC verkauft nun ein AE für 170 Taler an dich, wobei (und ich habe keine Ahnung was Hardware kostet) 80 davon Teile und Arbeitslohn sind. Macht also 90 davon als Gewinn, theoretisch. Von diesen 90 musst du dann noch den Entwickler der Software bezahlen und den Support, somit hat AC laufende Kosten, welche nun von uns übernommen werden müssen. Oder rufst du beim Möbelpacker ein halbes Jahr später an und sagst: "Der Fernseher müsste nun an einen anderen Platz, da die Steckdosenleiste voll ist und mein AV-Receiver nicht angeschlossen werden kann?"



Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Guckt euch mal im AC die ganzen Threads mit angeblichen Aquasuite Fehlern an. Zu 80% liegt es am Anwender, dass etwas nicht funktioniert.



Und genau so ein Depp bin ich auch .... 
Wobei ich mich in Schutz nehmen muss, hatte auch nen ganz schweren Fall von Unverständnis ..... 


Gruß Christian


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Februar 2017)

iAcki schrieb:


> Ich kenn die AS noch nicht so lange, daher nun die Frage, was wurde gemacht, dass die Alte nicht mehr läuft?



Ein Update im Hintergrund das dazu führte, dass die AS2014 nur eine Meldung brachte "deine Version ist veraltet und wird nicht mehr unterstützt benutze die neue". Das Programm selbst war fortan ein leerer Rahmen.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Februar 2017)

Bei so einer Aktion zum Wechsel auf ein kostenpflichtiges Produkt könnte man getrost schließen, so groß wäre der Shitstorm.
Ergo erst mal ganz entspannt bleiben und sollte es doch dicke kommen bleibt genug Kraft um dann ordentlich los zu bölken .


----------



## jamesblond23 (13. Februar 2017)

Das linzenssystem ist mMn. ja unter anderem gekommen,  da der Verkauf von gebrauchten Artikeln dazu führt,  das es viel mehr Nutzer gibt, und so auch Leute die Service verlangen.  Das Problem ist nur, daß AC keine weitere Einnahmen bekommt, wenn Fritz von Klaus eine gebrauchte Pumpe kauft.

Und solange die 2016er noch läuft,  dürfte es kein Grund zur Unruhe geben.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Februar 2017)

jamesblond23 schrieb:


> Das linzenssystem ist mMn. ja unter anderem gekommen,  da der Verkauf von gebrauchten Artikeln dazu führt,  das es viel mehr Nutzer gibt, und so auch Leute die Service verlangen.  Das Problem ist nur, daß AC keine weitere Einnahmen bekommt, wenn Fritz von Klaus eine gebrauchte Pumpe kauft.


Dafür gäbs drei Lösungen...
1.) Das Zeug teurer verkaufen um es abzudecken
2.) Den Support generell einzustellen bzw. auf das allernötigste zu beschränken
3.) Dafür zu sorgen, dass die Pumpe nicht lange genug hält um sie nach Jahren zu verkaufen...

Alles Möglichkeiten, die einem nicht wirklich gefallen wollen.


----------



## Klutten (13. Februar 2017)

Ich würde das mit dem Lizenzsystem nicht allzu hoch aufhängen. Aquacomputer wird sicher zu jedem Zeitpunkt dafür sorgen, dass die zum Kaufzeitpunkt implemetierten Funktionen sicher funktionieren. Angesichts der Tatsache, dass Wasserkühlungskomponenten sehr langlebige Teile sind, der Markt aber durch immer sparsamere Techniken eine Nische bleiben wird, muss diese Firma nunmal dafür sorgen mit anderen Dingen Kapital zu erwirtschaften. 

Software und deren Entwicklung kostet viel Geld, was unter anderem die Autoindustrie gerade zu spüren bekommt. Da findet eine vollkommene Umverteilung der Entwicklungskosten statt ...und irgendwer muss es zahlen.


----------



## jamesblond23 (13. Februar 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Dafür gäbs drei Lösungen...
> 1.) Das Zeug teurer verkaufen um es abzudecken
> 2.) Den Support generell einzustellen bzw. auf das allernötigste zu beschränken
> 3.) Dafür zu sorgen, dass die Pumpe nicht lange genug hält um sie nach Jahren zu verkaufen...
> ...


Deshalb hat AC keine der drei Möglichkeiten gewählt.  

Ergo: zufrieden sein


----------



## DerKabelbinder (13. Februar 2017)

Warum schreiben die Leute nicht einfach in deren Forum. Da sind doch anscheinend genügend Leute unterwegs, die sich auf die praktische Erfahrung mit den Geräten stützen können 

Finde das Modell auch vertretbar, so lange man die Software denn konstruktiv weiterentwickelt und den Umgang vereinfacht.

Werde mal schauen, ob ich mit den neuen Features der 2017 überhaupt etwas anfangen kann.
Schade, dass es keine Testversionen gibt :/


----------



## ziko (21. Februar 2017)

Nötigt euch jemand das Zeug von so einem Abzockerverein zu kaufen?
Früher war das OK und besser.
Verwendet habe ich selber noch den Aquaero 4 LT.
K.A. warum noch, ist ein Überbleibsel. Steckt immer noch im Rechner, mit dem Kühler obendrauf.
Orientiert euch einfach auf andere Produkte, kauft die original Eheim, Original D5 oder die DDC.
Die könnt ihr mit einem 5 US$ Potenziometer Regler steuern, nach Lust und Laune.
Persönlich steuere ich meine 2 DDC über einen DC-DC Wandler aus China für 2 US$, mit Display. Dort zeigt er mir die Ausgangs Spannung an.
Der Regelt die Spannung und nicht wie der Aquaero, verwandelt sie in Verlustleistung also Abwärme.
Das ist total schlecht und veraltet. Mein 2US$ Regler schafft 5 A ohne Kühler und 10A mit einem mickrigen 1cm x 2cm Ding.
Wenn die Leute zu Geldgierig geworden sind, kauft euer Zeug woanders. So einfach ist das.
Hier rumzicken und meckern über Lizenzen bringt nix, solange ihr denen euer Geld in den Rachen werft.


----------



## SpatteL (21. Februar 2017)

Das 4er ist aber nun ja auch schon ein paar Jahre alt.
Das 6er arbeitet auch mit Schaltreglern, die kaum noch warm werden.
Bei einer Pumpe ist das ja sowieso egal, die muss man ja nicht ständig hoch und runter regeln.

Das aquaero(eigentlich egal in welcher Version) ist von der Hardware, vor allem aber wegen der Software Konkurrenzlos.
Ich finde es auch doof, das ich nicht noch die 2017er Version bekommen habe, bin mit der 2016 aber vollkommen zufrieden.
Ich bin aber auch nicht so ein Kontrollfreak, der alle Werte ständig im Blick haben "muss".
Bei mir wird das einmal eingestellt und dann läuft das teil ja auch ohne aquasuite.
Ich schaue nur ab und zu mal rein, wenn ich etwas geändert habe, oder das Gefühl habe, da stimmt etwas nicht.

Von dem Lizenzmodell kann man ja halten, was man will und wenn es einem nicht passt, kann man es ja sein lassen.
Aber ich finde es schon angemessen, Software-Support kostet ja auch einiges.


----------

